# Kapampangan: Matas puluk



## yamkoh

Pakitranslate naman ang salitang kampangan na ito, 'matas puluk', sa Tagalog o Ingles. Salamat


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

it means High Pride


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog;  "Mataas na palagay"


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Pretty_Gaella said:


> it means High Pride



Another English idiom: *high pride* in Filipino: *mapagmataas. 
*Here are my examples:
*English: *He will not apologize because he has a *high pride. 
Filipino:* Hindi sya hihingi ng paumanhin kasi siya ay* mapagmataas. 
Kampangan: *Ali ya manyad tawad kase* matas puluk *ya.


----------

